# NYC T-shirt printing business-where should I go?



## Evan1215 (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey guys,
I don't want to find this off google, as I am more interested in being referred. So, before I purchase a printer, heat press, paper, and tees, I want to find a place in NYC (Brooklyn or Manhattan preferably), where I can do a short run of say 50 tee shirts. 

I will be printing color photos onto them, so after doing some reading on the site, it looks like a heat transfer method is the way to go, on soft stretch paper. I want to press onto colored tees as well.

Anyone with suggestions of businesses to go to?
Thanks for your input in advance

Evan


----------

